# Flaxmans 12 week transformation



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Feelin and lookin very out of shape so hopin to use this as a good excuse to keep me motivated. Starting stats of today are as follows

age 29

height 5"11

weight 176lbs

the aim for me is the drop abit of fat before I start trying to add a bit of size. I'm not happy with my current bf levels so no point in trying to get any bigger. Here are my pics taken 10 mins ago


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday's pics were


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Monday 29/2 chest and tri

db bench 36 kg : 1st 8reps 2nd 8reps 3rd 6 reps 4th set 30kg 8reps

incline db press 1st set 30kg 6 reps 2nd set 5 reps

puregym incline press 20kg each side

set 1 15reps

ser 2 12 reps

set 3 10 reps

pec Dec

set 1 79 kg 10 reps set2 8 reps set3 45kg 12reps set4 45kg 8 reps

Rope pull down

4 sets 10reps

bw dips set1 15reps set2 12 reps set3 10reps

french press 3 sets 22kg 8 reps

18kg 10 reps

cardio was 20min incline on 15% on level 4 184 cals


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Had to train in evening in puregym Bermondsey and it was ram packed. Usually train before work around 10am so this was quite a shock to the system. Couldn't believe my eyes when some random bod in the middle of the freeweight section was workin out topless. Calories today were 2150


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Had to train in evening in puregym Bermondsey and it was ram packed. Usually train before work around 10am so this was quite a shock to the system. Couldn't believe my eyes when some random bod in the middle of the freeweight section was workin out topless. Calories today were 2150


 So glad I can train out of main hours lol


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> So glad I can train out of main hours lol


 Yea tonight's experience has scarred me for life. They got about 20 benches and I was lucky to get one. Back to Flaxmans gym camberwell tomorrow :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not in bad shape mate. Train hard and eat well and you'll be good.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not in bad shape mate. Train hard and eat well and you'll be good.


 Cheers mate I'm not in great shape ATM but I'm Gona see this thru plus I got stash of goodies on hand Waitin to use. Just Waitin for my anadrol an deca to come anyway soon :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Cheers mate I'm not in great shape ATM but I'm Gona see this thru plus I got stash of goodies on hand Waitin to use. Just Waitin for my anadrol an deca to come anyway soon :lol:


 Happy days. Lad at my gym is two weeks in on test/deca and loving it. Set a couple of pbs today,was smiling the whole session lol bless him. I'd love to do a deca run but I'm so gyno sensitive it's unreal.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Happy days. Lad at my gym is two weeks in on test/deca and loving it. Set a couple of pbs today,was smiling the session lol bless him. I'd love to do a deca run but I'm so gyno sensitive it's unreal.


 I'm currently trainin unassisted and I'm trying to lean up abit. Not sure how it would look running anadrol test and deca to help me cut down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> I'm currently trainin unassisted and I'm trying to lean up abit. Not sure how it would look running anadrol test and deca to help me cut down


 Keep carbs low too not get too watery.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Keep carbs low too not get too watery.


 I really wana use that stack to bulk but feelin to podgy ATM. First world problems


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Leg and shoulder day

no legs Crew checking in. So I'm guilty of neglecting mg legs . . . Big time today's sesh was

Squat

40kg x15 40kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x12 60kg x8 60kg x8 struggles last two

Pure strength leg press

50kg x12 50kg x12 50kg x12

Purestrength leg extension paused

20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x12

Overhead barbell

40kg x12 40kg x7 40kg x7 40kg x7

Lateral raises

12.5kg x10 12.5kg 8 8kg x12 8kg x12

Cable front raise double arm

10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x10kg 5kg x15

Rev pec Dec fly

60kg x15 68kg x10 68x8 60x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure why I'm quoting u felonE mate. I'm tryin to log my workout sorry m8


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Not sure why I'm quoting u felonE mate. I'm tryin to log my workout sorry m8


 :lol: It's an issue with the forum mate, I think they're trying to fix it ATM. So annoying.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Finished weight now currently half way they 20 min incline walk 4km/h @15% prob Gona burn 180 cals and cals are gonna be 2100-2300


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] It's an issue with the forum mate, I think they're trying to fix it ATM. So annoying.


 Oh cheers mate thought I was bein a thick Cnut for a sec :huh:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gwaann son.

Unfortunately I'm gonna win the comp but good luck chasing 2nd place


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Gwaann son.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm gonna win the comp but good luck chasing 2nd place


 We"ll see mate. I could drop a couple lbs by shavin this chest an back alone


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> We"ll see mate. I could drop a couple lbs by shavin this chest an back alone


 Do it for your final pics should help lol. @Plate made me do it for his sexual pleasure

If all else fails shave it into a 6 pack


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Back and bicep

Warm up techno gym pulley

20kg x20 20kg x20 40kg x12

Lat pull down technogym

65kg x15 75kg x12 75kg x12 80kg x8

Slow & squeeze 40kg x15

Precor pull machine v-bar

68kg x10 68kg x10 68kg x10 s&q 41kg x15 45.5kg x15

Behind neck pull down

50kg x12 50kg x10 50kg x10

Straight arm standin Lat pull

15kg x12 15kg x12 15kg x15 all s&q

Seated cable tucked in elbow curl

15kg x20 20kg x12 20kg x12

Standin dbell curl

15kg x8 15kg x8 10kg x12s&q 10kg x12 s&q

Hammer grip rope twist curl

15kg x10 15kg x10 (last 2 hard) 10kg x-2

Plate loaded technogym curl

20kg x7 20kg x6 10kg x10

Currently starting cardio for 20 min inc walk 15% at 4km. Biceps were drained on last reps on couple sets and legs an arse aching from that 2 bob workout yesterday. Gota keep doin legs


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Feelin and lookin a little leaner than when I started dieting around 8th Feb and I'm. Not really struggling energy wise :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a pretty sh*t week gym wise only managed 3 days. Diet has been good up til today. Had a Sunday roast which was probably 3000kal in itself. No more than 4000 anyway. Back to business next week :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got done doin legs. Workout was complete crap. Busy as hell an feelin week

Legs 7/3/16

Squat 40kg x15 50kg x15 50kg x10 60kg x5
50kg x10 50kg x10

Pure gym hamstring curl
32kg x15 32kg x15 32kg x15 32kg x12

to busy to train evenings so I'm gona have to try squeeze it in earlier Monday's. Just on the tread mill trying to burn off yesterday roast lamb. 20 mins @15% 4km

cals 2150 approx


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Standing ohp
40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x8 ( grind last rep)
30kg x10

Behind ohp
30kg x9 30kg x9 30kg x10 30kg x10

Upright bb row
30kg x15 40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x8

Side delt raise
12k.5kg x 8 12.5kg x8 ( to heavy ) 8kg x15 8kg x15

Dbell rear dealt seated
10kg x10 10kg x10 7.5kg x12 7.5kg x12

Db skull crusher
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x8

Incline cgbp
40kg x10 (to close grip) 40kg x12 40kg x8 40kg x8

Cross trainer intervals 10mins 100 cal
Incline walk 4km @ 15% approx 130 cal


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Training after work is such a bitch. Did shoulder an tri lifts startin to go down now, as if they weren't bad already. Might need to up cardio or decrease cals. Progress starting to slow. Will update pic on weekend


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday was a rest day from gym. Got my gf to take a picture of my physique. Fml. I'm at that point where I can and feel a decent amount of fat loss but now I just look like an Ethiopian kid but still skinny fat. Going to gym tomorrow night probably going to do a bit of chest and back


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Just finishing tonight gym session. Did chest an back, workout was as follows

Bb bench flat
60kg x15 80kg x6 80kg x6 80kg x4 60kg x13

Incline pure strength machine 
70kg x10 70kg x8 70kg x8 50kg x10

Incline smith 
40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x8

Bw dips
X 12 x 10 x9

Lat pull down
70kg x12 70kg x8 70kg x8 50kg x18

Standing Lat pull down 
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10

Low row machine 
40kg x25 60kg x12 60kg x12

really struggling on pushes now, wish I was on cycle but gona save it for a bulk


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterdays workout

12/3/16 arms

Bicep curl
22.5kg x5 22.5kg x4 15kg x12 15kg x12 15kg x12

Preacher dbell curl
10kg 15 12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x10

Cgbp
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x7 60kg x7

V-bar cable push down 
20kg x20 25kg x8 20kg x10 20kg x12

Dbell hammer curl 
17.5kg x10 17.5kg x8 17.5kg x6

French press seated
22.5kg x15 22.5kg x12 22.5kg x10

Techno gym preacher machine
25kg x10 25kg x5 25kg x5


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Just weighed myself now, I was 171.8lbs and will get pics uploaded later


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got done at the gym an had a shitty workout. My lower back is hurting after squats and I'm not even squatting heavy weight

Legs

Squat
40kg x15 60kg x10 60kg x 10 60kg x10

Cable leg extension 
25kg x15 25kg x12 25kg x12 25kg x12

Seated hamstring cable curl 
30kg x20 30kg x15 30kg x15 30kg x15


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

So 2 weeks later since the transformation started im 4lb down and here's some pics

Still got abit of a gut on me and still there's a lot more work to do. I think I'm gonna need this to run a lot longer than 12 wks


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

14/3/16 chest tri
Flat bar
80kg x6 80kg x6 80kg x6 80kg x6 80kg

Incline bar
60kg x7 60kg x6 60kgx6 60kg x5 40kg x17
40kg x12

Flat dbell fly
12kg x15

Flat bench cable fly
10kg x8 10kg x8 5kg x15 5kg x15

Purestrength wide press machine 
40kg x20 60kg x10 60kg x10

Pure strength chest press 
70kg x3 50kg x9 50kg x9

Tricep rope push down twists
20kg x12 20kg x12 15kg x12 10kg x15

Cable skull crushers
10kg x20 12.5kg x15 15kg x12 17.5kg x10 20kg x7

Dbell tri kick back
8kg x15


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot to add 40 mins incline walk 4km @15%. Today's work out

15/3/16 back bicep

Lat pull down
80kg x8 80kg x8 85kg x8 85 kg x8

Behind neck Lat pull down 
60kg x10 65kg x10 70kg x10

Hammer grip pull down
70kg x10 75kg x8 75kg x8

Single arm purestrength row machine
60kg x8 60kg x8 60kg x8 70kg x

Bb row reverse incline bench (bad lower back) underhand
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x8
Overhand
60kg x8 60kg x8 60kg x8

Incline bicep curls
10kg x12 10kg x10 15kg x6 7.5kg x20

Hammer curls 
18kg x8 18kg x5 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x8

Double arm cable to head curl
5kg x15 5kg x15 5kg x15

on treadmill now going for 30mins 15% @4km 266cals


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

17/3/16

Ohp bb
40kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x8

Behind neck ohp seated Bob
30kg x12 30kg x12 30kg x10 30kg x9

Rear delt pec dec 
60kg x15 60kg x12 60kg x10 40kg x12 
( set 2&3 form was going off around 7 reps )

Db delt raise seated
10kg x20 10kg x15 10kg x10 5kg plates x18

Smith upright row 
20kg x15 20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x12

Cable skull crusher 
15kg x20 20kg x12 20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x8

Triceps straight bar push down 
20kg x12 20kg x12
Underhand
15kg x15 15kg x15

Cardio 
Interval cross trainer approx 8-10 bursts 10 mins 106 cal
Incline walking 15% 4.5 km 20 mins 196 cals

Presses are starting to drop on ohp which is never good. My gear should be turning up any day now so might give recomping a try, problem is it will be test deca anadrol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking good in here bro


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking good in here bro


 Cheers man still got a long way to go but it's gona take a while. Keep swigging that evo oil every meal bruh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Cheers man still got a long way to go but it's gona take a while. Keep swigging that evo oil every meal bruh


 My diets tighter than a nuns... :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

18/3/16

Incline bar 
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x8

Flat dbell bench
25kg x15 25kg x12 25kg x13

Overhand pull ups close grip
x12 x8 x8

Purestrength row single arm
60kg x8 60kg x8 60kg x8

Dbell shoulder press
15kg x16 15kg x10 15kg x10

Plated loaded leg extensions (paused)
40kg x15 40kg x10 40kg x10

Hamstring curl
40kg x15 40kg x12 40kg x10

Cardio 4.5km @ 15% for 30 mins 297 cals


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Didn't train over the weekend or today. Weighed myself Sunday an I was 170.lbs. I'm not happy with my current condition but at the same time if I drop more weight I'm gona look like a crack head. From here I'm going to try and add decent size and then cut back later. Just pinned 3ml in each glute of pharma 50mg deca through a 5ml barrel an believe me it's taken Fukin ages, 1 g front load of cidos. Back to gym tomorrow with 50mg androlics pre workout. Wtf did I buy some many 50mg deca :huh:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday's workout

22/3/16 chest shoulders triceps

Flat bench 
70kg x12 70kg x9 70kg x9 70kg x8 70kg x7

Incline dbell
25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x8

Pec Dec superset rear delt
54 kg x15 each 54kg x15 each 54kg x12 each 54kg x12 each

Purestrength shoulder press ss with delt raise
40kg x15 5kg plate x15, 40kg x12 5kg plate x12, 40kg x8 5kg plate x8, 40kg x10 5kg plate x10

French press
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x10

Triceps push down 
27.5kg x12 27.5kg x10 20kg x15 20kg x12

Lay down tricep db to shoulder
10kg x8 (2 spot) 10kg x10 (1 spot) 10kg x10 (1 spot)

Cg push-ups 
X15 x10 x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

23/3/16
Back biceps traps

Plate loaded Lat pull down (each side)
45kg x12 65kg x5 65kg x5 55kg x8 55kg x8 45kg x12

Wide grip pull up
x8 x6 x6

Chin up hammer grip
x8 x6 x6

Bb row incline bench (bad back) overhand
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x9 ( shorter Olympic bar ) 10kg each side x20, x 20

Hammer grip precor row machine 
68kg x10 68kg x10 68kg x6

Single arm precor row
27kg x10 27kg x8 27kg x10

Dbell Lat pull over
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x10

Incline dbell curl
10kg x15 12kg x12 15kg x7 15kg x7

Bb curl short bar 
15kg x8 15kg x8 15kg x6

Cable bicep to head single arm
6.25kg x12 6.25kg x12 6.25kg x12

Smith upright row
30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x10

Smith shrug
70kg x10 70kg x9 70kg x8

Dbell shrug
27.5kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

25/3/16 chest tri shoulders ( pure gym )

Flat bench
70kg x12 70kg x10 75kg x8 75kg x8

Incline dbell
26kg x10 26kg x10 26kg x10 26kg x10

Ohp 
30kg x15 30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x8

Rear delt ss pec Dec
60kg x15 each 60kg x15 each 60kg x15 each

Delt raise
10kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x12

Dbell skull crusher 
10kg x10 10kg x8 10kg x7

Rope push down 
17kg x15 21.6kg x10 17kg x12 12.5kg x15

V bar push down
23kg x20 27kg x20 31kg x20


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Diet was poor over the bank holiday weekend. I had a whole large dominoes to myself and other random s**t over the last 3 days. Back to training today and had a pain in my forearm and left bicep from over hand pull down position, hammer grip was fine, training was as follows

29/3/16 back bicep trap (pure gym )

Pain in left forearm and bicep
Hammer pull ups
x12 x8 x8 x8

Single db row
40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x8 ( grip strength on left really bad, could have done more if it didn't give out )

V bar cable row
59kg x15 65kg x12 65kg x10 65kg x10

Standing pull down cable
23kg x20 32kg x15 37kg x12

Incline db curl 
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x10 10kg x10

Preacher ez bar (each side )
10kg x8 5kg x15 5kg x10 5kg x8

Smith upright row 
20kg x12 20kg x12 20kg x12 20kg x12

Preacher bicep machine 
23kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30/3/16 chest shoulders triceps

Incline bar
60kg x15 60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x8

Flat bench 
70kg x6 70kg x8 70kg x8 70kg x6 50kg x12

Dbell shoulder press 
20kg x10 20kg x8 20kg x7 20kg x5

Rear delt ss pec dec 
68kg x15 68kg pec dec, 68kg x15 54kg pec Dec x15, 68kg x12 54kg x15

Delt raise 
12kg x12 12kg x12 5kg x35 5kg x20 5kg x15

Seated plate loaded dip
80kg x20 80kg x20 80kg x20

Lay flat dbell to opposite shoulder 
7.5kg x25 10kg x13 10kg x10

Tricep push down cables curved bar 
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I think the anadrol is starting to mess with my appetite. I usually take it first thing around 7 and when I got in the gym from the start I was feeling really bloated even tho I only had a shake with small bit of muesli pre work out. Felt like crap anyway. My lower back seems to be getting worse as well which is annoying


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

1/4/16 legs back chest

Squats
40kg x20 40kg x20 ( bad back )

Plate loaded leg extension
45kg x15 45kg x12 45kg x12 45kg x12

Cable hamstring curl
40kg x15 40kg x15 40kg x10 30kg x15 30kg x15

Flat bench 
80kg x8 80kg x6 80kg x6 80kg x6

Plate loaded incline machine 
40kg x25 40kg x20 40kg x15 40kg x15

Plate loaded row machine each side 
40kg x15 40kg x15 40kg x15 40kg x15

Plate loaded pull down facing away (slow) 
60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x10


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> I think the anadrol is starting to mess with my appetite. I usually take it first thing around 7 and when I got in the gym from the start I was feeling really bloated even tho I only had a shake with small bit of muesli pre work out. Felt like crap anyway. My lower back seems to be getting worse as well which is annoying


 I've had this on orals previously too, I think it comes down to your liver being under stress. I'd recommend cutting your Anadrol dose in half and getting some TUDCA in and your appetite should be back to where it should be within a week or two.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I've had this on orals previously too, I think it comes down to your liver being under stress. I'd recommend cutting your Anadrol dose in half and getting some TUDCA in and your appetite should be back to where it should be within a week or two.


 I'm taking 3 tabs of lv52 ds atm for my liver and drinking plenty water. I might have to lower the dose as you say. See how I feel the weekend


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> I'm taking 3 tabs of lv52 ds atm for my liver and drinking plenty water. I might have to lower the dose as you say. See how I feel the weekend


 Yeah I can appreciate that but even so Liv52 is nowhere near as effective as TUDCA for mitigating the damage caused by orals, just a suggestion for you anyway lad, up to you if you choose to take it on board. But yeah cutting the dose is a good idea too.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

No I appreciate your advise and I'm going to try an order some immediately. I tend to try an steer clear of Orals for my liver but I wanted to try an gain some good size and strength on top of my cidos and deca


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that but even so Liv52 is nowhere near as effective as TUDCA for mitigating the damage caused by orals, just a suggestion for you anyway lad, up to you if you choose to take it on board. But yeah cutting the dose is a good idea too.


 Any recommendations for dosages etc mate? I know f all about tudca I just thought the liv 52 would be ok but I wana take this as well


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> Any recommendations for dosages etc mate? I know f all about tudca I just thought the liv 52 would be ok but I wana take this as well


 I made a detailed post about it on here which I will link, I suggest 500mg TUDCA daily, you can pick it up from Amazon or from Shark Labs.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263960-liver-support-and-orals/?do=embed&embedComment=5123551&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

4/4/16 back bicep traps

Lat pull down hammer grip bar
80kg x10 80kg x10 80kg x10 
Normal grip
80kg x8 80kg x8 80kg x8
Close hammer grip (butterfly grip)
70kg x12 70kg x10 70kg x8

Plate loaded single arm row
60kg x10 60kg x10 65kgx8 65kg x8

Dbell row 
30kg x20 30kg x15 30kg x15

Incline db biceps curl
12.5kg x10 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x8

Barbell shrug 
80kg x15 80kg x10 80kg x10

Smith upright row
20kg x15 20kg x15 20kg x15

Db hammer preacher curl
10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x8

Cable straight bar bicep curl
15kg x12 15kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

5/4/16 chest tri shoulders

100kg bench attempt 
X2 grinders

Flat bench
80kg x10 80kg x7 80kg x6 80kg x5

Incline bench
60kg x9 60kg x8 60kg x7 60kg x6

Seated ohp
50kg x5 40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x9

B.N. Ohp seated
30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x10

Rear delt ss pec dec 
68kg x15 x10, 68kg x12 x10, 68kg x12 x12, 48kg x12 x15

Delt raises db
12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x12 5kg x25 5kg x25

Horizontal db to chest tricep extension
12kg x10 12kg x8 12kg x8

Cg db press
16kg x15 20kg x10 20kg x8

Seated bench dips
X15 x15

Cable push down 
25kg x12 25kg x8 15kg x17


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

8/4/16 chest back

Flat bench
80kg x10 80kg x8 80kg x7 80kg x6 
Paused 3 secs 60kg x8 60kg x8

Incline db
37.5kg x1 ( drained me )
Incline bar 
60kg x5 60kg x1

Incline plate loaded 
45kg x15 60kg x5

Lat pull down
45kg x20 45kg x20 60kg reverse seated x10 70kg x7 70kg x6

Hammer grip butterfly pull down 
70kg x10 90kg x2 70kg x8

Standing Lat pull
20kg x6 15kg x12 20kg x7 20kg x8

Ohp 
40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x5

Seated ohp 
40kg x6 40kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

11//4/16 chest shoulders tricep

Flat bench 
85kg x9 85kg x7 85kg x6 85kg x6 70kg x10

Incline bench
70kg x6 70kg x5 70kg x4 60kg x8 60kg x5

Ohp 
40kg x8 40kg x7 40kg x6

Shoulder db press
20kg x8 20kg x8 20kg x7

Rear delt ss pec dec 
68kg x15 x15, 75kg x12 x8, 75kg x10 x10, 54kg x15 x15

Cable delt raise
5kg x12 5kg x10 5kg x10 5kg x8

Rope tricep push down
17.5kg x20 20kg x12 20kg x12 15kg x12

Tricep plate loaded dips
90kg x15 90kg x12 90kg x12

Lay down db to chest tricep extension 
7.5kg x15 10kg x9


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

12/4/16 back biceps traps

Lat pull down
80kg x10 85kg x10 90kg x8 90kg x8 50kg x15

Seated cable row 
68kg x10 68kg x12 68kg x12 68kg x12

Plate loaded row each side
40kg x15 50kg x12 60kg x8 60kg x6

Hammer grip chin ups 
x8 x6 x5

Barbell pull over total 30kg x6 reps

Db pull over 
25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x10

Bb curl short Olympic bar (total) 
30kg x12 30kg x8 30kg x8

Cable bicep curls 
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x20

Incline seated hammer curls 
16kg x7 16kg x7 16kg x7

Ol bar upright rows
30kg x12 30kg x10 30kg x10

Trap face pulls
15kg x20 15kg x20 20kg x15


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Strength is starting to go up nicely now. I'm not seeing much improvement on my ohp but that may be due to always being fatigued from flat and incline. Eating around 2500 cals weekday but probably doubling them come the weekend.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

so have u stopped the cut now altogether mukka?? Im in the same boat I weighed myself at the start of my cut and I reckon I gonna be 10 stone by the time I finished lol


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

jamiedilk said:


> so have u stopped the cut now altogether mukka?? Im in the same boat I weighed myself at the start of my cut and I reckon I gonna be 10 stone by the time I finished lol


 Yes mate I stopped about 3 or 4 weeks ago. I was starting to look a an even worse mess then when I stated. I'm running some test deca an anadrol now an starting to notice abit of size coming on. What height are you mate. I'm 5"11 an as I was gettin near the 12st mark I couldn't take it


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im 5"9 but im in desperate need to shed in order to build up properly !! the only difference this time is im following my diet more and im having more interesting foods like homemade burgers not just cold fish rice and broccoli lol its hard to tell how much ill loose but im reckoning ill be 12 stone when im done and hopefully not too much muscle lost im gonna start a cycle soon of peptides for a few months ghrp-2 and mod grf1 then I may add some test and tren soon depending on how im going lol I need to do a journal really lol

good luck tho fella


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Good luck mate. Don't know a thing about peptides. I gota try an keep my calories clean otherwise it's easy for me to over read crap food.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

14/4/16 legs

Leg press 
80kg x15 80kg x15 80kg x15 80kg x15 80kg x15

Leg extension cable machine
30kg x12 30kg x12 30kg x12 30kg x12 30kg x12

Hamstring cable curl
30kg x20 35kg x20 40kg x10 40kg x10

was going to throw in some triceps an shoulders but since Monday I seemed to pick up a slight injury in my hand, from doin bench of all things. I get major discomfort when gripping things now. The problem is the space between my thumb and index finger, the little groove to inbetween. Hopefully will go away fast


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

15/4/16 chest arms pure gym

Flat bench 
90kg x5 90kg x5 90kg x4 70kg x15 70kg x10

Incline db press
30kg x10 30kg x8 30kg x7 30kg x6

Pure gym incline machine 
60kg x10 60kg x6 40kg x12 40kg x10

Chest dips
x10 x8 x6

Pec Dec 
74kg x15 74kg x15 74kg x12

Db tricep extension to shoulder 
10kg x15 (5 spotted on left) 10kg x10

Cgbp
50kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x10 50kg x10

Ez skull crusher ( each side )
7.5kg x15 7.5kg x12 7.5kg x12

Seated tricep dip machine 
59kg x10 68kg x6 59kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

18/4/16 chest tri shoulder

Flat bench 
90kg x6 90kg x6 90kg x6 80kg x10 80kg x10

Incline bench
70kg x6 70kg x5 70kg x5 60kg x10 60 x5

Ohp 
40kg x10 40kg x7 40kg x6 30kg x10

Db delt raise seated
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x12 5kg x25 5kg x20

Rear delt cable crosses (paused)
2.5kg x18 2.5kg x11 2.5kg x15

Incline cable flies
10kg x15 10kg x10 10kg x12 10kg x12

Cable tricep push down
20kg x25 20kg x15 20kg x10 20kg x10

Rev grip push downs 
20kg x15 20kg x6 ( left wrist pain)

Rope push downs
15kg x12

Incline cgbp
50kg x10 50kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems the weekend I not able to stick to my diet which is pretty weak. It's lucky I'm on fairly moderate calories weekdays or I'd suffer. Strength is still goin up but slowly. Getting another rep here an there on certain things. I haven't posted an update pic in ages it seems so il do that tomorrow after back arms and traps


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

21/4/16 chest tricep

Flat bench 
100kg x3 100kg x3 90kg x5 90kg x5 90kg x4

Decline bench
80kg x12 80kg x10 80kg x6 80kg x7

Incline plate loaded machine 
60kg x15 60kg x12 60kg x8 60kg x8

Cable cross over 
7.5kg x20 10kg x12 10kg x10 7.5kg x15

V bar push down 
20kg x25 20kg x20 20kg x12 20kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Got some unfortunate love handles goin on


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Tremendous progress mate. :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Mhoon said:


> Tremendous progress mate. :thumb


 Thanks man appreciate it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mhoon said:


> Tremendous progress mate. :thumb


 X2 well done mate :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

25/4/16 shoulders (puregym)

Db shoulder press 
30kg x10 30kg x8 30kg x7 30kg x7

Db rear delt incline bench 
10kg x20 10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x15

Delt raise laying on side with db
6kg x15 6kg x10 6kg x10

Standing db delt raise
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x15

Barbell upright row
40kg x12 40kg x10 40kg x10 30kg x12

Cable Trap face pulls with rope
18kg x15 18kg x15 18kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

26/4/16 back bicep pure gym

Lat pull down
86kg x8 86kg x8 86kg x8 59kg x15 59kg x10

Hammer grip pull ups 
x12 x8 x10 x8

Single arm cable row
45kg x10 45kg x12 45kg x12

Single arm db row
44kg x10 44kg x8 44kg x7 44kg x7

Cable back flies 
7.9kg x10 5.7kg x10 5.7kg x10 7.9kg x8

Straight arm v bar pull down 
27kg x10 27kg x10 32kg x8 32kg x

Cable bicep preacher machine 
45kg x15 45kg x10 45kg x8 32kg x8

Seated db curl 
14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x8

Ez bicep curl weight each side exclude bar
5kg x20 5kg x15 5kg x15 5kg x15

Cable bicep to head single arm
18kg x10 18kg x8 18kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

27/4/16 chest tricep pure gym

Flat db press 
40kg x9 40kg x7 40kg x6 40kg x4 30kg x12

Incline db
30kg x8 30kg x8 30kg x8 30kg x5

Chest dips
x20 x12 x10 x8

Pec dec 
45kg x25 45kg x15 45kg x16 72kg x8

Incline plate loaded machine 
40kg x12 40kg x5

Cgbp
50kg x8 50kg x8 50kg x6

Rope push down 
23kg x10 23kg x8 18kg x15 18kg x12

Overhead rope extension (not like French press)
12kg x15 18kg x10 12kg x12 12kg x12

Tricep db to shoulder horizontal
10kg x8 10kg x8 10kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

29/4/16 chest arms back traps puregym

Flat bench 
90kg x5 90kg x5 80kg x10 80kg x8

Incline bench
60kg x8 60kg x8 60kg x8

Seated cable row machine
50kg x20 66kg x8 66kg x8 50kg x15

Pull ups ( full stretch paused)
x8 x7 x6 x6

Db shrugs (weak forearm strength)
48kg x5 48kg x5 40kg x9 40kg x9

Seated bicep curls
18kg x10 18kg x8 18kg x8

Reverse grip forearm curl bar
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x12

Tricep v bar push down 
23kg x20 23kg x15 23kg x15 23kg x10

Seated dip tricep machine
36kg x15 36kg x20 45kg x12

Upright bb row
40kg x15 40kg x12 40kg x10

Partial db delt raises
7kg x20 7kg x15 7kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I dropped the anadrol about a week ago and ever since my appetite has been sky high. Really struggling to eat decent nutritional foods and starts my to get sloppy. I weighed myself today first thing in the morning and was 176lbs nearly a drop of 3lbs from last week. Strength seems to be stalling also right now :angry:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

3/4/16 chest tri shoulder

Flat bench
85kg x10 85kg x10 85kg x6 85kg x6 60kg x15

Incline bench 
60kg x7 60kg x9 60kg x7 60kg x7 40kg x13

Cable flies top to bottom
10kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x10

Shoulder press on calf raise machine
20kg x10 20kg x6 10kg x12

Standing db press 
16kg x8 16kg x6 16kg x6

Partial db delt raise
10kg x20 10kg x15 10kg x15

V bar tricep push down 
20kg x20 25kg x10 20kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

4/4/16 back bicep traps (puregym)

Lat pull down
86kg x10 86kg x9 86kg x8 66kg x10

Pull ups
x8 x8 hammer grip x7 x7

One arm db row
46kg x7 46kg x7 46kg x7 46kg x7 (left hand grip kept giving out )

Seated cable v bar row
59kg x15 59kg x15 59kg x12

Standing lat pull over 
23kg x10 23kg x15 27kg x10

Cable bicep preacher 
45kg x17 45kg x8 32kg x10 32kg x9 32kg x7

Elbow on knee bicep preacher
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x10

Hammer curl 
18kg x6 18kg x6 18kg x6

Upright row bb 
30kg x20 30kg x12 30kg x12 30kg x9

Trap face pulls with rope
21.6kg x10 21.6kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

9/5/16 chest triceps

Incline bench
70kg x10 75kg x6 75kg x8 75kg x7 75kg x6

Decline bench
80kg x10 80kg x8 80kg x10 80kg x8

Cable chest press machine 
60kg x15 60kg x15 60kg x12

Plate loaded chest press 
60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x13

Standing cable flies
15kg x10 15kg x8 10kg x12 10kg x10

Skull crusher short bar (just weight not bar)
15kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x6

Tricep push down 
25kg x15 25kg x12 20kg x15

Over head pushing down tricep press
20kg x15 20kg x10 20kg x12

Db to shoulder tricep extension on bench
7.5kg x12 7.5kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Diet has been off all weekend as per. Really stalling now for size an strength and just stating to get soft. Might drop down to a cruise dose of test and then blast again couple of months with some ap tren


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

10/5/16 back bicep traps puregym

Lat pull down 
86kg x10 92kg x8 92kg x7 86kg x7

Hammer grip pull ups 
x10 x9 x10 x9

Chest supported bb row overhand
60kg x12 60kg x12 60kg x12 60kg x10

Single arm cable row 
59kg x8 59kg x8 59kg x8

Seated cable row machine double arm
45kg x20 45kg x20 45kg x10

Standing lay pull over 
36kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x10

Seated db bicep curl 
14kg x12 14kg x12 14kg x10

Preacher cable machine
23kg x20 23kg x15 23kg x15

Overhand bicep curl ss normal grip
20kg bar 10 10, 20kg bar 8 8, 20kg bar 10 10

Upright bb row
40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x10

Bb shrugs 
60kg x17 80kg x10 80kg x10

Trap face pulls
45kg x15 54kg x12 54kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

12/5/16 shoulders and back puregym

Db shoulder press 
28kg x10 28kg x8 28kg x8 28kg x6 ss 12kg x15

Plate loaded shoulder press
40kg x12 40kg x10 40kg x12 40kg x12

Rear delt db fly
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x10 ss 5kg x10

Cable side delt raise
14kg x10 14kg x10 9kg x15 9kg x15

Behind neck smith press kneeling
30kg x8 30kg x8 30x6 20kg x12

Bb shrug
80kg x20 100kg x12 100kg x10 100kg x10

Hammer grip pull down (weak grip fatigue)
66kg x12 66kg x12 66kg x10 66kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

13/5/16 chest arms

Flat bench 
80kg x13 80kg x8 80kg x7 80kg x7

Incline bench
60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x8 60kg x8

Cable bicep curls
30kg x15 30kg x15 30kg x10 30kg x10

Tricep push down
20kg x20 20kg x15 20kg x10 20kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

16/5/16 chest tricep

Flat bench
100kg x4 80kg x12 80kg x10 80kg x8 60kg x15 60kg x12

Incline bench 
60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x8 40kg x20 50kg x10

Flat bench cable flies
12.5kg x10 12.5kg x8 7.5kg x12 7.5kg x10

Cable skull crushers 
15kg x20 20kg x15 25kg x10 25kg x10

Flat db extension to shoulder
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg X11

Tricep push down 
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x10

Dips
x6


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Couple of update pics. My diet has gone to s**t most days now and I'm starting a cruise dose of test. I got a recent pb on flat bench today which is always nice but now it's time to start trying to lose abit of fat


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

18/5/16 shoulders traps

Seated Bb press
60kg x6 60kg x6 60kg x6 40kg x15

Behind neck seated press
40kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x10 40kg x9

Rear delt db flies
12.5kg x12 12.5kg x12 12.5kg x12 6kg x20 6kg x20

Leaning 45 deg db delt raise
6kg x12 6kg x12 (pain after 2nd set)

Standing db delt raise
6kg x20 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x12

Smith shrugs facing away 
60kg x12 80kg x10 80kg x12

Smith shrugs
80kg x12 80kg x12

Ez bar upright rows (total without bar)
20kg x20 30kg x10 30kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

19/5/6 chest arms

Flat bench 
100kg x4 (2 spotted) 100kg x2 (2spotted) 80kg x8 80kg x7 60kg paused x 12 60kg paused x10

Dips
x20 x15 x12 x 12

Cable bicep curl
30kg x15 30kg x12 30kg x10 20kg x12

Db preacher curl
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x15

Tricep push down 
20kg x20 25kg x15 25kg x10 20kg x12

Seated French press 
27.5kg x10 27.5kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I think this Monday is the end of the transformation so I'm gona post up my final pics now as this is pretty much my final result. Weighed in today at 177.2lbs, I got a couple extra reps on my max after about 8 wks. Iv managed to completely f**k up my lower back in the process and can't do things like bb rows etc. Not a huge difference from start to finish but some progress


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I obviously need to drop some fat but I don't feel as though iv gained enough size. Hovering around 13st atm and worried il look like twig if I get any smaller. Can I get some opinions please guys @FelonE @DLTBB @banzi @Fattymous Waterman . I may be going on holiday end of August so I'd wana look better than I do now in terms of loosing the gut


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> I obviously need to drop some fat but I don't feel as though iv gained enough size. Hovering around 13st atm and worried il look like twig if I get any smaller. Can I get some opinions please guys @FelonE @DLTBB @banzi @Fattymous Waterman . I may be going on holiday end of August so I'd wana look better than I do now in terms of loosing the gut


 You have some good mass, I would cut now, get really lean ~10% and under, potentially go on holiday and then when you come back start a slow lean bulk.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> You have some good mass, I would cut now, get really lean ~10% and under, potentially go on holiday and then when you come back start a slow lean bulk.
> 
> Just my 2 pence.


 Thanks man. I'm 5"11 and weigh about 177lbs I'm just thinkin that doesn't leave me with a lot of size. I'd really need to get down to a bare minimum of 170 and assess probably less. Regardless though il definitely need to start cutting. Gona cruise for a couple weeks on 250 cidos and somewhere down the line throw in a ttm cycle with var/winstrol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> You have some good mass, I would cut now, get really lean ~10% and under, potentially go on holiday and then when you come back start a slow lean bulk.
> 
> Just my 2 pence.


 This

Op @Flaxmans you'll obviously be smaller after a cut but you'll look better and maybe bigger. I look bigger when I cut.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

You've done well mate!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30 lengths breast stroke 25m pool

23/5/16 chest tricep

Flat bench 
100kg x5 100kg x5 100kg x3 80kg x10

Incline db
27.5kg x12 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x9

Chest dips
x15 x10 x10

Pec Dec
75kg x12 75kg x10 54kg x12

Press ups
x15 x13 x15

Tricep push down
30kg x6 20kg x20 20kg x15

Tricep cable kick back
5kg x12 5kg x10

Rope push downs
15kg x20 20kg x12 20kg x10

**** pb on flat bench but I think the bar today (shinier silver one) may be slightly lighter than other bars in gym


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

34 lengths 25m pool

24/5/16 back and bicep

Chest support Bb row
60kg x15 70kg x10 70kg x8 70kg x10 60kg x12

Plate loaded row
50kg x15 50kg x12 60kg x6 60kg x6

Lat pull down hammer
60kg x12 70kg x8 70kg x8 60kg x8

Pull ups
X6 assisted 35 x12 assisted 35 x12

Standing cable Lat pull overs
20kg x12 20kg x12 20kg x10 15kg x10

Ez preacher 
10kg x10 10kg x8 10kg x6

Db preacher 
10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

25/5/16 shoulders

Plate loaded shoulder press (per side)
40kg x12 50kg x8 50kg x8 50kg x6

Db hammer shoulder press
20kg x8 20kg x6 20kg x7

Cable delt raise 
5kg x15 5kg x15 5kg x12

Db delt raises
10kg x15 12.5kg x8 12.5kg x8 ss 5kg x8

Rear delt pec Dec
54kg x20 62kg x12 68kg x10 68kg x8

Bb shrug
100kg x10 100kg x12 100kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

27/5/16 chest arms

Flat bench 
85kg x10 85kg x10 85kg x10 85kg x7

Db bicep curl
20kg x10 20kg x8 15kg x15 15kg x12

Cable tricep push down 
25kg x20 25kg x15 25kg x12 25kg x12

Incline bench 
60kg x6 60kg x8 60kg x6

Cable bicep curls 
20kg x20 20kg x13 20kg x12

Seated tricep plate dips (each side) 
40kg x20 50kg x15 50kg x15


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Few update pics. Not much has changed since last week. Currently on 250cidos and been using ast research Eca 1 tab a day. The first pic I'm breathing in a little and trying to tense


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv been trying to stick around 2000 cals a day


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30/5/16 chest back pure gym

Flat db press 
40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x5 30kg x10

Pull ups 
x12 x10 x10 x8

Cable flies low to top
14kg x12 14kg x12 14kg x12

Cable flies top to bottom
23kg x10 23kg x12 23kg x10

Chest dips
x20 x15 x12 x10

Chest support Bb row
60kg x15 60kg x12 60kg x10

Single arm cable row
50kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

No training today. Did 40 lengths in a 25m swimming pool.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

1/6/16 swimming, 37 lengths of 25m pool. 2000 cals


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

2/6/16 chest arms fitness first teddington

Flat bench
100kg x4 100kg x4 100kg x4 80kg x12 80kg X11

Decline bench
60kg x22 60kg x16 60kg x12

Pull ups 
x10 x12 (hammer) x10 hammer

Pre made bicep bar curl 
25kg x15 25kg x12 25kg x12 25kg x12

Tricep rope
21.25kg x12 21.25 x12

really f**ked up my back today. Currently sticking to about 2000 cals. Weight today was 180lbs first thing in the morning. I'm goin to have a complete rest from gym, struggling to get out of the damn chair :angry:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

8/6/16 chest shoulders tricep

Flat bench 
80kg x15 90kg x8 90kg x6 90kg x6 80kg x8

Seated ohp
50kg x10 50kg x10 50kg x8 50kg x6 40kg x6

Cable tricep push down
25kg x25 30kg x10 25kg x12 25kg x12

Incline paused press ( 3 secs )
40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x10

Db delt raises 
12kg x20 12kg x15 12kg x10

Rear delt db chest support 
12kg x12 12kg x10 12kg x12

Rope overhead extensions 
15kg x15 15kg x12 15kg x10


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

great work mate! are you doing it naturally?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheers man. Just on 250mg test e atm


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Back traps bicep 9/6/16 pure gym

Lat pull down
86kg x10 86kg x10 86kg x9 86kg x8

Chest supported db row double 
34kg X11 34kg x10 34kg x10 34kg x9

Spider curls 
14kg x10 14kg x8 10kg x10 10kg x10

Small bar curl 
20kg x12 20kg x12 20kg x10

Cable bicep to head single arm
14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x10

Upright bb row
40kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x6

Db shrugs 
40kg x12 40kg x8 40kg x7 40kg x8
(Left forearm grip keeps giving out )

Seated cable row machine double arm
50kg x10 50kg x10 50kg x8

30 lengths 25m pool


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Shoulders trap tri 12/6/16 pure gym

Db shoulder press
30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x8 30kg x7

Rear delt db 
12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x10

Cable side delt 
5.7kg x15 5.7kg x15 7.9kg x10 7.9kg x10

Ez upright row (weight only) 
30kg x15 40kg x10 40kg x10 30kg x15

Db shrug 
40kg x15 40kg x12 40kg x12

V bar tricep push down 
27kg x20 32kg x10 32kg x10 27kg x10

Seated dip machine 
50kg x20 59kg x10 59kg X12 59kg x12

40 lengths 25m pool


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Chest bicep 13/6/16 pure gym

Flat bench 
90kg x5 90kg x5 90kg x5 90kg x5 90kg x4

Incline bench 
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x7 60kg x5

Chest dips 10kg db
x8 x7 no db x3 x6

Cable chest fly 
10.2kg x15 10.2kg x12 10.2kg x10

Db bicep curl
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x8 12kg x15

Cable bar bicep 
32kg x20 41kg x20 41kg x15 41kg x15

Db hammer curls 
16kg x8 16kg x8 12kg x10

4 mins hiit x trainer 20 mins incline walk


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Chest arms 17/6/16

Flat bench 
80kg x15 80kg x11 80kg x10 80kg x8

Incline bench 
70kg x8 70kg x7 70kg x5 60kg x9

Db bicep curl
20kg x10 20kg x8 20kg x8

Oly ez bar (only weight) curl
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x11 20kg x8

Tricep push down cable
25kg x20 25kg x15 25kg x12 20kg x11

Seated plate loaded dips (total)
80kg x12 80kg x12 80kg x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

20/6/16 back bicep

Plate Lat pull down (each side)
50kg x15 60kg x10 60kg x8 60kg x8 60kg x8

Cg hammer Lat pull 
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x10

Wide grip cable row
50kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x12 50kg x12

Chest support ez bar b.o.r (each side)
20kg x20 25kg x15 25kg x10 25kg x10

High Incline db bicep curl 
16kg x10 16kg x8 16kg x6 16kg x6

Plate loaded bicep preacher 
20kg x15 20kg x10 20kg x8 10kg x15

Db hammer curl cable 
15kg x10 15kg x10 10kg x12

Swimming 18 x25m 32 x20m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Weighed in today at 181.5 lbs first thing in the morning. About to start a 6-8 wk cycle of ttm, starting 50mg pharmacom var tomorrow. I had some suspicions about this as a box 2 boxes of 100 in different packaging so il finally see what the deal is. Just jabbed 250 cidos 100mg pharmacom tren a and masteron 300 by pharmacom as well


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

@gymfreak2010 I'm gona be starting the pink coloured anavars tomorrow mate. 50mg a day. If it wasn't you who was asking me apologies


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Flaxmans said:


> @gymfreak2010 I'm gona be starting the pink coloured anavars tomorrow mate. 50mg a day. If it wasn't you who was asking me apologies


 wrong member buddy. but while I've got you that body hair has to go !!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

21/6/16 chest triceps puregym

Flat bench 
80kg x12 80kg x10 80kg x8 80kg x7 60kg x15

Incline db press
32kg x8 32kg x6 32kg x8 32kg x6

Incline db fly 
18kg x12 18kg x12 18kg x8

Chest dips
x10 x8 x7

Db chest cross overs
6kg x12 6kg x12 6kg x12

Tricep cable push down 
50kg x20 50kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x12

Db skull crushers 
10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x8 10kg x8

Seated dip machine 
54kg x15 54kg x12 54kg x12 36kg x20

first day of 50mg anavar


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Var should help harden you up. Keep it up, let us updated how the little orange pills are going B)


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

musio said:


> Var should help harden you up. Keep it up, let us updated how the little orange pills are going B)


 I think I'm on the pink ones atm so won't be for a little while yet. Will do when I get there tho. Just order some pharmacom mix 2 as well :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

22/6/16 shoulders biceps pure gym

Ohp
50kg x8 50kg x7 50kg x6 50kg x6 30kg x15

Db rear delt fly
12kg x12 14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x10

Db delt raise
14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x10

Smith upright row
30kg x15 40kg x8

Ez bar upright row (just weight not bar) slow
20kg x20 20kg x15 30kg x12

Db shrug 
40kg x12 40kg x12 40kg x12

Cable bicep curl
32kg x20 45kg x10 45kg x10 45kg x10

Ez preacher (per side)
7.5kg x10 7.5kg x10 7.5kg x10

Bicep curl
14kg x6 14kg x6

30x 25m pool cardio

pharmacom mix 2 arrived today

:thumb


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaxmans said:


> View attachment 121964


 what did u get from tesco m8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

shockmaster said:


> what did u get from tesco m8


 Judging by the pics must have been about 30 fcuking donuts. Tiny bit leaner now


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Chest back 24/6/16 fit tech gym

Flat bench 
100kg x5 100kg x4 100kg x3 80kg x11 60kg x15

Incline bench 
60kg x10 70kg x6 70kg x6 60kg x8

Incline db fly
20kg x8 20kg x8 20kg x5 10kg x15

Standing chest press hammer
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10

Lat pull down 
70kg x12 70kg x10 70kg x8 70kg x8

Plate b.o.r machine
80kg x6 80kg x6 40kg x15 40kg x15

Standing Lat pull overs
30kg x20 40kg x12 40kg x10

Seated plate shrugs
80kg x30 80kg x20 80kg x20 80kg x20

Bicep preacher machine plates 
15kg x12 15kg x8 15kg x6 10kg x8


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

28/6/16 shoulders tricep

Db press 
35kg x3

Seated ohp 
70kg x3 70kg x3 70kg x3 60kg x5 60kg x5

Db delt raise
12.5kg x15 12.5kg x12 12.5kg x10 12.5kg x10

Rev pec dec 
68kg x12 68kg x11 68kg x9

25m x30 pool


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv had to stop my ttm var cycle after just a week. What a waste of gear ffs. I weighed in today 171.4lbs. Feel like I'm starting to look real skinny/flat but strength seems to be reasonable for me. Will upload pic soon


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30 x25m pool


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30/6/16 chest tricep

Flat bench 
100kg x4 85kg x10 85kg x7 85kg x6 85kg x5

Incline bench 
65kg x8 65kg x8 65kg x6 65kg x7

Flat bench cable fly 
12.5kg x10 12.5kg x6 12.5kg x8 7.5kg x12

Tricep push down
30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x8

Db tricep kick back 
7.5kg x12 7.5kg x12 7.5kg x12

Plate tricep dip machine 
80kg x20 100kg x12 100kg x10

30 x25m pool swimming


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

170-172 lbs first thing in the morning


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30 x25m swimming


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

2/7/16

30 x 25m swim


----------



## Blint (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn dude making some legit progress, looking good


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

3/7/16

30x 25m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Blint said:


> Damn dude making some legit progress, looking good


 Thanks man I feel like I'm starting to waste away though


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

3/7/16 back bicep

Hammer pull ups
x10 x10 x10

Chest support db row incline bench 
40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x10

Lat pull down
66kg x10 73kg x8 73kg x8

V bar cable row (lighter side) 
82kg x12 82kg x12 82kg x12

Cable row machine 
50kg x12 50kg x10 50kg x10

Db bicep curl 
18kg x8 18kg x7 16kg x6 12kg x10

Cable biceps 
23kg x10 23kg x8 18kg x8

Bb bicep curl 
40kg x5 30kg x6 30kg x6


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

4/7/16 chest tricep

Incline bench 
70kg x10 70kg x10 70kg x7 70kg x6 70kg x5

Db press
35kg x6 35kg x6 35kg x6 35kg x6

Standing cable flies (each side) 
10kg x15 12.5kg x12 15kg x8

Low to high flies (each side)
5kg x15 5kg x12 5kg x12

Tricep push down slight v bar
30kg x20 30kg x12 30kg x10

Overhead down tricep
20kg x15 20kg x12 20kg x12

Horizontal db to shoulder tricep ext
10kg x12 10kg x10 10kg x10

Ez bar skull crusher (each side) short rest
5kg x12 5kg x10 5kg x8

30 x25m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

5/7/16 shoulders Puregym

Ohp 
50kg x9 50kg x8 50kg x6 50kg x6

Behind ohp
30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x8 30kg x7

Delt machine 
41kg x15 41kg x12 41kg x12

Single arm front db raise
14kg x10 14kg x10 14kg x10

Db rear delt fly
12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x12

Bb upright row wide grip
40kg x15 40kg x10 40kg x10

Incline walk 4 kpm @15% 30 min 275cal


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

30 x 25m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

7/7/16 chest back arms

flat bench 
85kg x10 (15min phone call break) 85kg x10 85kg x7 60kg x12 60kg x12

Hammer incline machine paused
60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x10

Under hand bor chest support 
70kg x15 70kg x11 70kg x10 70kg x10

Pull ups
x12 x12 x8 x8

Ez preacher curl (each side) 
5kg x15 5kg x15 7.5kg x12 7.5kg x10

Tricep cable push down 
20kg x25 20kg x20 20kg x15 20kg x


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Swim 25m x30


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Swim 25m x 30


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Swim 25m x30


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

11/7/16 chest triceps

Flat bench 
85kg x10 85kg x9 85kg x8 85kg x7

Incline bench
65kg x8 65kg x8 65kg x8 65kg x8

Incline cable flies
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x10 10kg x10

Db skull crushers
10kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x10 10kg x9

Db horizontal tri ext
10kg x15 7.5kg x20 (left spot after 15) 7.5kg x20

Cable rope
25kg x10 20kg x12 15kg x15 10kg x20

25m x30 swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

12/7/16 back bicep

Lat pull down 
79kg x10 86kg x8 79kg x10 79kg x10

Chest support bb row underhand
70kg x12 70kg x12 70kg x12 70kg x10

Chest support db row 
32kg x15 32kg x10 32kg x10 32kg x8

Standing Lat pull over rope
36kg X18 36kg x12 36kg x12

Hammer pull up
x8 x6 x6

Standing bicep db
16kg x10 16kg x8 16kg x8

Ez bar (total ex bar)
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10

Hammer db across to chest
14kg x8 14kg x8 10kg x13

Bicep cable preacher 
23kg x15

30 x33m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

13/7/16 shoulders traps

Db press 
27.5kg x10 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x8

Plated loaded shoulder press total 
60kg x17 80kg x12 80kg x10

Db front raise 
8kg x20 10kg x12 10kg X11

Cable delt raise 
5kg x15 7.5kg x10 7.5kg x10

Bb shrug 
100kg x12 100kg x100

Swim 25m x30


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

163.6 lbs morning weight and 30 x25m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick session at work

15/7/16 chest shoulders

Flat bench
70kg x 10 80kg x10 80kg x10 80kg x8 80kg x6 80kg x5

Rear delt db seated
10kg x20 10kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x12

Delt raise
12kg x12 12kg x12 12kg x10


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

18/7/16 chest shoulders triceps

Flat bench
87.5kg x10 87.5kg x8 87.5kg x8

Incline bench
60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x10

Plate loaded shoulder press machine
80kg x12 80kg x10 80kg x8

Rev seat shoulder press machine 
40kg x10 40kg x8 40kg x8

Db front raise ( mix grip between reps)
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x15

Cable delt raise single arm
7.5kg x8 5kg x15 6.25kg x8

Rear delt ss pec dec 
75kg x12 10, 75kg x12 11, 75kg x10

V bar tricep 
25kg x18 25kg x15 25kg x12 15kg x10 slow sq

20kg plate o/head tri ext
x10 x10 x10

Swim 33m x30 
Ate x4 sainsburys choc cookie and x5 choc donuts putting my Sunday calories to about 4500

:lol:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

19/7/16 Back bicep (low rest intervals)

Pull ups wide grip
x12 x12 x10

Lat pull down 
60kg x10 60kg x10 70kg x10

Plate row machine total 
110kg x10 110kg x8 110kg x8

Db pull over Lat stretch 
22.5kg x15 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x8

Low row plate machine total
80kg x16 80kg x12 80kg x8

Db bicep curl 
16kg x12 16kg x10 16kg x7

Db hammer across chest
12kg x10 12kg x10 12kg x10

Plate loaded preacher curl machine 
20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10

Swim 25m x30


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

22/7/16 chest work gym

Flat bench 
80kg x10 90kg x6 90kg x5 90kg x3 80kg x8 80kg x6

Chest dips 
x20 x20 x7

Db bicep curls
10kg x10 10kg x10

working double shifts no time or energy to train atm. Weight is about 163lbs morning 1st thing


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Sunday went for a 5 odd mile run broke down into 3.55m rest then 1.74. Didn't track my calories Saturday but went to creams and ate a Nutella pb waffle and a forrera rocher sundae


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

25/7/16 chest shoulders triceps

Flat bench 
90kg x8 90kg x7 90kg x5 90kg x5

Incline bench 
60kg x15 60kg x12 60kg x10 60kg x12

Plate loaded shoulder press (total) 
80kg x10 80kg x7 80kg x7 80kg x7

Db delt raise 
12kg x15 12kg x12 12kg x10 12kg x10

Db front raise hammer 
12kg x10 12kg x10 12kg x8 ss 10kg plate x15

Overhead 20kg plate ext tricep
x15 x12 x 12 x10

Horizontal db to chest ext
10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x8

Plate loaded tricep dips total 
100kg x15 100kg x15

Chest dips
x12


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Back bicep rear delt 26/7/16

Pull ups behind neck
x15 x12 x8

Lat pull down
80kg x10 80kg x10 80kg x10

V bar pull down 
65kg x10 65kg x10 65kg x10

V bar cable row 
60kg x10 60kg x10 40kg x15 50kg x12

Ez bar bow row excl bar 
20kg x15 20kg x15 20kg x12

Incline db curls 
12kg x12 12kg x10 12kg x12

Ez bar (excl bar)
10kg x20 15kg x12 15kg x10

Rope hammer twist curl 
20kg x12 20kg x10 15kg x12

Rear delt fly 
54kg x18 60kg x12 60kg x10 40kg x15

33m x30 swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Weighed in just now at 159.8lbs. Training is not as frequent as I'd like due to work. Next week may be even worse as I have a minor op tomorrow which may need a break from lifting


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a real crap weekend diet wise. I had a minor op Friday so couldn't train weekend. Food over the weekend was over half a dozen Krispy kremes ice creams gbk burger gelato kebab. Well over my 2000 a day normal allowance. Weighed myself Sunday and was up 6lbs so probably more today but now back on track. Training this week is gona be scarce due to work commitments.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Over £15 for this burger at gbk and the fries were cold. I'd defInatelt recommend the pb Nutella milkshake :thumbup1:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

1/8/16 chest tricep shoulder

Swim 40 x25m

Flat bench 
90kg x8 90kg x8 90kg x6 90kg x5 90kg x4

Incline plate hammer machine 
80kg x10 80kg x8 80kg x7

Incline smith
40kg x15 50kg x12 50kg x10 50kg x8

Flat db fly ss chest dips
12kg x12 x12, 12kg x12 x10, 12kg x8 x8

Seated db delt raise
12.5kg x10 12.5kg x10 8kg x12 8kg x10 8kg x10

Bent over db rear delt raise 
8kg x15 10kg x12 10kg x10

Rev pec Dec
82kg x10 82kg x7 54kg x15

Db front raise
10kg x15 10kg x15 10kg x15

Shoulder press plated
40kg x25 60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x8

Rope cable push down 
15kg x25 15kg x15 10kg x17 10kg x15

Cable push down
15kg x30 20kg x12


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

Man you should be proud of yourself. You look phenomenal.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Joecav said:


> Man you should be proud of yourself. You look phenomenal.


 Cheers man. Iv lost a crap load of size since the cut but it was never real mass anyways


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

2/8/16 back bicep

Lat pull down 
70kg x15 75kg x12 80kg x10 85kg x8

Behind neck pull ups 
x10 x6 x6

Chest support db double arm row 
37.5kg x8 37.5kg x8 27.5kg x18 27.5kg x18

Double arm plate row total 
100kg x15 100kg x13 100kg x10

Standing pull over
20kg x15 20kg x15 20kg x15

Plate loaded preacher curl 
25kg x15 25kg x10 25kg x6 15kg x10

Seated bicep curls twist at bottom
15kg x8 15kg x8 15kg x6 ss 7.5kg x12


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Great progress mate . Awesome work


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Was on the piss Friday night which gave me a massive hang over whole of Saturday, which then led to a weekend of eating crap. Back on track this week now diet wise. Work will effect my ability to train so hopefully no slip ups with the food side of things

8/8/16 chest tricep

Flat bench 
90kg x8 90kg x7 90kg x5 90kg x5 70kg x10

Incline db press 
27.5kg x10 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x8

Incline db fly 
20kg x8 20kg x8 20kg x8

Standing cable fly high to low
7.5kg x15 7.5kg x15 7.5kg x15

Tricep cable pull down single arm (no rest)
10kg x10 7.5kg x12 6.25kg x12 5kg x12

Standing French press
27.5kg x6 25kg x8 25kg x8 20kg x10

Rev grip cable push down 
15kg x20 20kg x15 20kg x15

swim 40x 25m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

9/8/16 back bicep

Chest supp bor overhand 
60kg x15 70kg x12 75kg x10 75kg x8 60kg x15

Chest supp db row
27.5kg x15 27.5kg x15 27.5kg x15

Pull ups
x10 x8 x8

Weight supp pull ups 
35kg x15 28kg x12 28kg x12

Ez curl bar ex bar weight
30kg x8 30kg x6 20kg x10 20kg x10

Cable curl preacher double arm
15kg x15 15kg x15 15kg x12

Hammer db
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x15

Swim 40 x25m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

10/8/16

swim 40 x25m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Just dug out a pic of me in Feb 186.6lbs


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

15/8/16 shoulders arms

Db press
25kg x12 25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x12

Seated side ways db raise
8kg x12 8kg x12 8kg x8 8kg x8

Rev pec dec 
54kg x16 54kg x12 54kg x12 54kg x10

Db front raise 
10kg x12 10kg x12

Cable front raise double arm
10kg x12 10kg x12 10kg x12

Incline cable skull crushers
25kg x15 25kg x12 20kg x15

V bar cable push down
25kg x15 25kg x15 25kg x12

Bicep preacher machine
25kg x15 25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x7

Swim 40 x25m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

16/8/16 back

Seated cable row
68kg x15 77kg x10 77kg x10 77kg x10

Pain in lower back after last set. Cancelled workout

swim 30 x25m


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

40 x25m swim


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

19/8/16 swim 25m x30. Lower back is very badly injured so unable to train :rage:


----------

